# GTR release dates and price



## Gidders (May 4, 2005)

Not sure if anyone has seen this or not ? My mate in the 350Z owners forum sent me this. Could be sometime before we get one in the UK, looks to be around £80K ! 

Prestige Motorsport - CONFIRMED ~ 2007 Skyline GT-R 3.6L Twin Turbo ! - General News - News


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

150,000.00 AUD = 59,781.41 GBP
Australia Dollars United Kingdom Pounds :chuckle:

From XE.com


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

> CONFIRMED ~ 2007 Skyline GT-R 3.6L Twin Turbo


Righto.


----------



## Gidders (May 4, 2005)

Just forwarding on what was sent to me. You know you wont be able to get one in the UK for over a year and I think 60K will probably be a minimum. 

Nissan will have to release some official info shortly which will put a end to all the speculation.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Prestige M. will confirme any thing that keeps you browsing on their site . . . .:chuckle:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Extrapolating backwards, that might give us a price of between 8 and 9 million over here in Japan, then.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

If the Japanese article is supposed to support that announcement, there is something very wrong with the "confirmed" part.  

Cya O!


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

That rear spoiler is very similar to the R32 GTR ones......nice :smokin:


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

when last speaking with A.Middlehurst

he said it was bit of a joke, and the dates and prices and everything else were all over the place

and nothing is confirmed yet

that was over a month ago now though


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

will it be called R35?


----------



## Big Sev (May 15, 2005)

looking at those photos I realise how much the shape is still inkeeping with previous skyline guises,

Looks like a R33 more than a R32 or R34!!! 

Sev


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

I dont really like it much. Anyone on here thinking of getting one? Cem? Sky 1T? Deef?


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

I could have my arm twisted over one... 

even though it goes against everything I have ever said about life and cars...


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*.*

i want one , probley ,releas date for a left hand drive is 6/2008 ,dino ,dcd , do you know if you can place orders in japan , for the gtr , and if theye can order lefthand drive,aswell ?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

no and no


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

greek r34 said:


> i want one , probley ,releas date for a left hand drive is 6/2008 ,dino ,dcd , do you know if you can place orders in japan , for the gtr , and if theye can order lefthand drive,aswell ?


Orders placements are not possible now, neither can you oder in japan a car with the steering on EU-US side . . . some garages of course hold a list of hardcore customers, who absolutly want to be the first to get one from there . . .


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Don't believe any of that before Carlos Ghosn with his own words with the press release how much the new GTR will cost


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

my pure guesses to add to the speculation.

3.8 litre twin turbo V6, 
No centre diff, 
dsg type clutch/gearbox, 
no manual box, 
variable vane turbos.
6000rpm red-line
Self-levelling active suspension with adjustable ride heights, damping forces.

deliveries very late 2007 in japan, early/mid 2008 elsewhere.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ This engine will be more torque then our fellow I6 RBs but only 6000 rpm redline?? Sounds a bit boring if you ask me, I like when it revs a bit. The VQ for the new Z is 7500 rpm redline isn it? I like the power band to be wide as it is torquie (low down). I'd would llike to see this new GTR keep it's redline at 7500 rpm. My dream power curve would be something like 420 lb ft from 2000 - 5500 rpm and 470 hp from 6800 - 7750 rpm and fuelt shutt off 8100 rpm. Would love to see something like this on the new GTR


----------



## Kemnay (Jan 24, 2006)

*New GTR*

As mentioned above, we will have to wait until the 'official' statement is released by Mr. Ghosn.

If it finally looks anything like the pics here, it will be worth waiting for.

Just away to call my building society to see about remortgaging my house.


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

looks great i want one, at least we are getting info and making what we do get positive.


----------

